
Teespring’s valuation plummets from $650M to about $11M - pain_perdu
https://www.wsj.com/articles/struggling-teespring-takes-valuation-haircut-in-drastic-recapitalization-1497922483
======
pain_perdu
Related news about layoffs: Http://about.crunchbase.com/news/teespring-
undergoes-stiff-layoffs-corporate-restructuring/

------
dawhizkid
Not surprised...practically speaking they grew in popularity at a time when
graphic tees were really popular...now not so much.

~~~
eagletusk
Where have people stopped wearing graphic tees? That has not been my
experience.

------
keeptrying
Anyone got a non paywalled link?

------
Jazgot
Paywalled article :/

